# Waste gate stuck open?



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so a little bit of back ground. Today I was driving to work, probably the coldest day of the fall so far, and my car seemed to have no boost. So I look at my boost gauge and it's stuck on -1 (vacuum). The car is not completely warmed up yet but pretty close. I mash the gas and no boost seems to be hitting the engine, boost gauge remains unchanged, and I can definitely hear the turbo spooling and I can definitely hear the DV recirculating when i release the gas.

This was happening for about 10 minutes and has happened in the past too. Than all of the sudden everything goes back to normal, boost gauge is reading normally and moving, and the boost is back.

Any thoughts?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTuned84 said:


> Ok so a little bit of back ground. Today I was driving to work, probably the coldest day of the fall so far, and my car seemed to have no boost. So I look at my boost gauge and it's stuck on -1 (vacuum). The car is not completely warmed up yet but pretty close. I mash the gas and no boost seems to be hitting the engine, boost gauge remains unchanged, and I can definitely hear the turbo spooling and I can definitely hear the DV recirculating when i release the gas.
> 
> This was happening for about 10 minutes and has happened in the past too. Than all of the sudden everything goes back to normal, boost gauge is reading normally and moving, and the boost is back.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Test for leaks first.


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

No leaks because when this problem goes away eventually im getting full boost. the problem is is that this happens frequently


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Boost leak or N75. Or a combination of both is my guess. 

Jason


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

the ecu would have a code stored if it was the n75 or show "too lean" if it were a vac leak, but may not throw a code if the WG is stuck closed..you can test the WG w your hands by moving it back and forth. may need to move a few things out of the way but you can do it. Good luck.


----------

